# Problema con cargador solar



## ugalde (May 30, 2018)

Hola, le puse una celula solar a mi movil, al principio se la conecte directamente a la batería funciono correctamente, el problema que tenía es que el movil no gestionaba la corriente de carga solo la de descarga por lo tanto me daba batería baja con la batería cargada, ahora lo tengo conectado al usb y me surge el problema que se enciende la pantalla cada vez que entra en carga, y no se como evitar que la pantalla se encienda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2018)

En la configuracion de Android


----------



## ugalde (May 30, 2018)

tengo 6.0
opciones desarrollador/pantalla activa: desactivada
pantalla/protector de pantalla: apagado
pantalla/apagar:despuea de 15 segundos


----------



## papirrin (May 30, 2018)

Que equipo es? aparentemente tienes dos problemas diferentes, si lo conectas a un usb de pc podria ser normal puesto que el celular enciende para intentar comiunicarse a la PC, si la tension de tu bateria es de 4v aprox entonces no deberia marcar bateria baja, 3.7 es mitad de catga y aprox 3.4 si deberia ser bateria baja. si tiene 4v y marca bateria baja puede ser que tu bateria ya no sirva o que el telefono este con algun corto bajando la tension y por ende descargandola rapidamente.


----------



## ugalde (May 30, 2018)

Alcatel Pixi4
creo que la gestión de la batería lo hace aparte de la tensión por la corriente que sale y entra, por la tensión solo no sería del todo preciso


----------



## papirrin (May 30, 2018)

estas equivocado... la gestion de la bateria la hacen por estadisticas de voltaje, por corriente el telefono no tendria ni la mas remota idea de cuanta carga tiene el celular. y de cualquier forma no es preciso pero si aproximado


----------



## ugalde (May 30, 2018)

como expliqué en un principio, cuando tenía conectado la célula solar directamente a la batería esta tenía 3,9 voltios y el movil indicaba batería baja, de eso deduzco que tiene que tener otro modo de gestionar la carga de la batería, de todas maneras me interesaría saber si se puede anular de alguna manera que el movil se encienda cuando el nivel de tensión de la celula solar supere al de la batería, osea cuando entra en carga, gracias.


----------



## papirrin (May 30, 2018)

ok.... como te digo 3.9v seria bateria casi llena y si indica bateria baja tu equipo esta mal o tu bateria esta mal,  la tension de la celula solar debe ser siempre mayor a la que tenga la bateria, pues la corriente fluye de la que tenga mayor tension a la que tenga menor tension, ahora la mayoria de los celulares se encienden al conectarles la carga y la unica manera es esperar a que regrese a standby o modificar el sistema operativo pues eso lo controla el kernel de android, ahora no tengo ningun pixi4 para comprobarlo. si te digo que asi funcionan es porque tengo por lo menos 4 años reparando celulares


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2018)

ugalde dijo:


> tengo 6.0
> opciones desarrollador/pantalla activa: desactivada
> pantalla/protector de pantalla: apagado
> pantalla/apagar:despuea de 15 segundos


Yo tengo el Android 7.1 y en *Configuracion -> Pantalla -> Encender al conectar cargador* está lo que buscás.
En un telefono con Android 2.3 esto no puede configurarse y la pantalla se enciende unos segundos para mostrar que se activó la carga.
En versiones intermedias puede suceder cualquier cosa....hay que fijarse.


----------



## ugalde (May 30, 2018)

papirrin dijo:


> ok.... como te digo 3.9v seria bateria casi llena y si indica bateria baja tu equipo esta mal o tu bateria esta mal,  la tension de la celula solar debe ser siempre mayor a la que tenga la bateria, pues la corriente fluye de la que tenga mayor tension a la que tenga menor tension, ahora la mayoria de los celulares se encienden al conectarles la carga y la unica manera es esperar a que regrese a standby o modificar el sistema operativo pues eso lo controla el kernel de android, ahora no tengo ningun pixi4 para comprobarlo. si te digo que asi funcionan es porque tengo por lo menos 4 años reparando celulares


muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (May 30, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo el Android 7.1 y en *Configuracion -> Pantalla -> Encender al conectar cargador* está lo que buscás.
> En un telefono con Android 2.3 esto no puede configurarse y la pantalla se enciende unos segundos para mostrar que se activó la carga.
> En versiones intermedias puede suceder cualquier cosa....hay que fijarse.


aunque sea la misma version de android puede que no cuenten con esa funcion pues cada fabricante toma la misma version de android y la modifica segun el diseño de su hardware. es decir tengo un S6 con version 7.0 que cuenta con infrarojos y tiene ciertas funciones y aplicaciones que otro equipo con 7.0 no tiene. segun recuerdo el pixi 4 tiene las funciones basicas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2018)

En realidad tengo un LineageOS 14.1 que es un Android 7.1.1 con lo mínimo en aplicaciones, pero hasta donde sé la configuración es estándar en cada versión Android, y solo se agregan los dispositivos adicionales que cada telefono traiga.


----------



## papirrin (May 31, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En realidad tengo un LineageOS 14.1 que es un Android 7.1.1 con lo mínimo en aplicaciones, pero hasta donde sé la configuración es estándar en cada versión Android, y solo se agregan los dispositivos adicionales que cada telefono traiga.



si y no... como digo modifican lo que quieran.... es decir y como dije la version del S6 trae 7.0 y tiene multitask, hay otros de mismo samsung con version 7.0 que no tienen multitask o viene diferente.... quizas si sea la misma version de la compilacion si venga exactamente igual.


----------



## ugalde (May 31, 2018)

haciendo root al movil podría modificar esta función?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2018)

ugalde dijo:


> haciendo root al movil podría modificar esta función?


No sé. Yo lo tengo rooteado pero la opcion ya estaba de antes.


----------



## papirrin (May 31, 2018)

no


ugalde dijo:


> haciendo root al movil podría modificar esta función?


No el root solo da permisos de superusario... eso quiere decir mas o menos que siendo superusuario puedes modificar ciertos parametros o archivos del android que solo son de lectura para los usuarios o que solo el android puede modificar si asi lo necesita... eso no quiere decir que siendo root puedas reprogramar el codigo de kernel.
para reprogramar el kernel tienes que bajar el codigo fuente del android y reprogramarlo y cargarlo de nuevo a tu movil... o sea una mision casi imposible... puesto que necesitarias que alcatel te pasara el codigo fuente de tu pixi.
lo que podrias hacer es buscar a ver si de pura casualidad existe alguna aplicacion en el play store que permita hacer lo qie quieres y probablemente esta requiera permisos de superusuario.


----------



## ugalde (Jun 1, 2018)

papirrin dijo:


> no
> No el root solo da permisos de superusario... eso quiere decir mas o menos que siendo superusuario puedes modificar ciertos parametros o archivos del android que solo son de lectura para los usuarios o que solo el android puede modificar si asi lo necesita... eso no quiere decir que siendo root puedas reprogramar el codigo de kernel.
> para reprogramar el kernel tienes que bajar el codigo fuente del android y reprogramarlo y cargarlo de nuevo a tu movil... o sea una mision casi imposible... puesto que necesitarias que alcatel te pasara el codigo fuente de tu pixi.
> lo que podrias hacer es buscar a ver si de pura casualidad existe alguna aplicacion en el play store que permita hacer lo qie quieres y probablemente esta requiera permisos de superusuario.


ok, gracias, entonces volveré a conectarlo directamente a la batería que me da mejor resultado.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 1, 2018)

ese panel solar lo hiciste tu? o cual es el problema real.. en teoria todos los paneles que conozco en realidad cargan una bateria y tienen un converitor dc-dc que eleva la tension a 5v como si fuera cualquier cargador. o no entiendo que es lo que quieres hacer


----------



## ugalde (Jun 1, 2018)

obvia lo del panel solar que funciona perfectamente, solo me interesa que la pantalla no encienda cuando enchufo el cargador, lo que dices de una app que tenga esa posibilidad me valdría, pero me cansé de probar, todas las que instale no funcionaban.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 1, 2018)

muy probable que si funcionen esas aplicaciones en otros equipos... pero esos equipos tienen el hardware y el kernel que se requiere.... volviendo a mi s6 y como ya mencione...este tiene infrarrojos... si intento bajar una aplicacion en un equipo que no tiene ese hardware no va a funcionar la aplicacion... es bastante sencillo eso... para hacer algo debes pensar en tres cosas..  hardware, kernel y aplicaciones...


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 3, 2018)

has medido el volataje de salida que te entrega el panel solar? estos incluyen una bateria esterna o un circuito regulador? por que si no fuese asi el panel solar te entregaria un voltaje constante ya sea por variacion de luminosidad ,ya que muchas veces en sombra te puede entregar 2 voltios como en  sol te puede dar 8 voltios a masy dependiendo si pasa una nube o pasas bajo un arbol que varie mucho la luminosidad que entrega,ya que si tuviera un banco de baterias cargaria primera a esta y decargaria un voltaje constante sin variacion y regulado por un circuito electronico ,¿tu cable usb hace una correcta conexion? , estos detalles podrian ocasionar tambien que tu movil encienda cada vez como si lo conectaran y desconectaran.


----------

